# Hard work and perseverance always pays of! Finally got me some fresh fall pompano.



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Today was my 3rd day fishing for these tasty creatures, finally managed 4. First cast at 7am hit and run while I was still holding the rod into hand, missed. 10 minutes in I got my first good hit 15" pompano. After that far in between I got 3 more til about 11:30 am . Bait fresh peeled shrimp, on a light mutu circle hook #2. All the fish got caught right past the first bar about 10-20 feet.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job, way to hang in there and not give up!! When is dinner?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Man told me years ago most people wade out past the Pomps and then cast. Was good advice.!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fish Tacos tomorrow for dinner , grilled corn tortilla bed of shredded cabbage , pico de gallo, cheese, cucumber wasabi, oh and almost forgot blk pompano. Pictures in about 24 hours.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What is Pico de Gallo? Is that olive oil or Peak of the Roster?


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

In Mexican cuisine, pico de gallo, also called salsa fresca, is a fresh, uncooked salad made from chopped tomato, onion, coriander leaves, fresh serranos, salt, and key lime juice.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ummmm fish tacos!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Good job! Fall Pomp bite is starting up. Blackened pomp tacos are some of my favorite


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Will the pomps still be running at Thanksgiving?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

daniel9829 said:


> Will the pomps still be running at Thanksgiving?


Some of the best pomp fishing ive had years past. 

Congrats on the fish, thats awesome!


----------

